
USPS found the 100 lost NES games [duplicate] - reimertz
https://byuu.org/emulation/preservation/found-package/#831561181
======
mmel
This is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717250)

~~~
reimertz
derp, thanks for pointing it out. I can't delete it now so I appended
[duplicate].

